# Century DrumGun blank



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

Selling a Century DrumGun blank. Picked it up little over a year ago, from HJ. Haven't been able to build it with boat rods getting in the way..
Uncut blank, with all original decals.
Can ship on the east coast (see last pic), buyer pays shipping.

$400


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Ill take it. Shipping will be to Chesapeake Va, 23322. Unless you're local, then I can paypal you and my friend can pick it up


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm not local to Chesapeake Va, i'm about 2 hours north on the coast... not going to be able to run to obx this spring.
Ill figure out shipping this week, which tube in the last pic to do prefer 
Thanks


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

probably the round one. I have had better luck with those. I will pm you my email address as I'm currently deployed and it's easier to get in touch with me that way


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Guess I’m stupid. Don’t know what a drum gun is??????


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Papa-T said:


> Guess I’m stupid. Don’t know what a drum gun is??????


Century blank. Heaver. Built rods are typically $800 + .


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol, Crap I see it now. When I first looked at the picture it looked like an aluminum pipe. Duh!


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

Pending sale (payment) to Surfjunkie, Sending PM for address and payment info.

Thanks!


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

SOLD 
Thanks P&S


----------

